# Identification, six legged spider



## Joachim

I found this spider in my room so I put it in a jar. I fed it a fly this morning and while I was watching it eat I noticed that it only had 6 legs but at the front there were two little thingies that it was using to help eat its food. are these modified legs? It is about 1.5cm from head to tail and at least 2cm across. It has constructed a very rudimentary web across the bottom of the jar and can not climb the walls. I live in Adelaide, South Australia if they helps with identification. I'd greatly appreciate if someone could tell me what it is. Thank you.
Joachim.


----------



## pwilson5

i could be wrong... but i distinctly see two "stumps" where its front legs are missing


----------



## Joachim

I just had a closer look and I think you're right  I wonder how it happened. Does anyone know what type it is?


----------



## RAZZBERRY

Ya its missing its 2 front legs, 
Its not a 6 legged speder, 
at first I was like "WHAT" and then "OHH OK"
lol


----------



## ZergFront

Joachim said:


> I just had a closer look and I think you're right  I wonder how it happened. Does anyone know what type it is?


 Looks like a wolf spider but I can hardly tell you what spp. Looks like the ones I get.


----------



## deathwing

The experts here can ID your spider if you can post the pictures of its eyes. A front view will work too I think.


----------



## ErikWestblom

Since it's an aussie spider, we probably can't get closer than Lycosidae...


----------



## jsloan

Looks very much like what used to be called _Lycosa palabunda_ (Lycosidae), but I don't know what the current name is.

See *Australian Spiders in Colour* by Ramon Mascord, 1970, page 108-109 for a description and some pictures.


----------



## mz252

*Hey Joachim!*

  so glad I found this! I'm also from Adelaide, South Australia, and I found a spider that has the same type of shortened front legs (it's kinda cute!). I've attached some pics - sorry I'm new at this thread posting stuff so forgive me if it doesn't work. xo


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

what the hell? are both of these Mature Males? i see that the second picture looks like a mature male, but if the first one is as well i would have to come to the conclusion that this is something that happens post coitus. perhaps the male drops his legs to try and get away from the female? anyone else see the connection between it being a MM with only 6 legs?

edit: in the second picture its not the front two legs, its the L1 and R2 that are missing. very strange.


----------



## revilo

jsloan said:


> Looks very much like what used to be called _Lycosa palabunda_ (Lycosidae), but I don't know what the current name is.
> 
> See *Australian Spiders in Colour* by Ramon Mascord, 1970, page 108-109 for a description and some pictures.


hi,

it's now again allocosa palabunda.

bye, oli


----------



## Vespula

Dropping the legs to escape could explain the two MM's with missing legs.


----------



## KnightinGale

And for the record, the two "thingies"  at the front that help it to eat are called pedipalps. Look closely at any spider you find and you will see something similar, though they come in all sorts of sizes. On tarantulas they look even more similar to smaller versions of normal legs (in fact I saw a girl post here that when she got her first tarantula she thought it had 10 legs.)
  Also, if you would like to know, it is by these pedipalps that previous posters could tell you that your find was a Mature Male. When a boy spider grows up, they become modified into secondary sexual organs and end up with that bulbous "boxing glove" look.
  It is entirely possible that they lost their legs in mating or in their escape. Couldn't see if the first one was a male though. Perhaps we could get a picture of the front with the palps?


----------



## LegE

*6 legs in Md*

I've recently found two different types of spider-looking insects around my house, both of which have 6 legs, both appearing to be perfectly intact with no visible pedipalps. Any ideas on what these are?  I know the pics aren't the best; I've been calling them alien spiders.


----------



## Silberrücken

@ LegE: Your spider is a Pisaurina mira, or Nursery Web spider. These spiders often have the firsr two pair of legs tightly together. Your spider indeed has all 8 legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LegE

@ Silberrücken, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Silberrücken

You're welcome!


----------

